# Dove season 2013



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Anyone go out yet? There seems to be a lot less in town, I fact hardly any. I did not head out as I wasn't feeling very well, and wanted to save my gas money for grouse opener. What ya seeing boys?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

That bad, huh?

:crickets:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw a few when I was mowing down and raking sloughs this past weekend. It seems like they are very bunched up.


----------

